# Anyone know how I do rainbow text in FA?



## Cloudchaser (May 14, 2009)

I know that this code without the space between "colors" and the = is how to do red text in FA

[color =red] test [/color]

Does anyone now how to do rainbow text like this guy?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wilykitfan28/

I tried sending him a note, but he hasn't answered.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2009)

Cloudchaser said:


> Does anyone now how to do rainbow text like this guy?


The hard way.


----------



## yak (May 14, 2009)

And there is a polite C&D at the end of that road.


----------



## krisCrash (May 14, 2009)

Maybe for his flashing avatar too :3


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2009)

And just why do you want to do this? :<


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2009)

That is way too hard to read.


----------



## net-cat (May 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That is way too *annoying* to read.


Fixed for you.

Also, the gods of preg_replace() cringe at the sight of that.


----------



## SnowFox (May 14, 2009)

I'm sooo going to make a rainbow text converter thingy.... eventually



net-cat said:


> Fixed for you.
> 
> Also, the gods of preg_replace() cringe at the sight of that.



I cringe at php. It looks so ugly to me


----------



## Eevee (May 14, 2009)

hey guys how can I piss off people even with the limited formatting we already have so the admins take even more away???  I am socially inept and slightly narcissistic you see; far more concerned with my own right to be a super special snowflake than actually streamlining communication with other people as you might expect a normal person to want to do online


----------



## Bokracroc (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to be the arsehole and *link a rainbow text generator!*


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2009)

Usually there's a reason most people don't try to use rainbbow text....


----------



## Bokracroc (May 15, 2009)

Oh noez! My rainbow text used up the rest of the Internet Ink! D:


----------



## Takun (May 15, 2009)

THIS RAINBOW TEXT GENERATOR IS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X (May 15, 2009)

Cloudchaser said:


> I know that this code without the space between "colors" and the = is how to do red text in FA
> 
> [color =red] test [/color]
> 
> ...



oh my god, that is too gay for anyone.
i think my eyes just started bleeding.


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Also, the gods of preg_replace() cringe at the sight of that.


preg_replace_callback('#(?<![/color])color=.+]#i', 'function_parse_color', $text) for the win


----------



## Bokracroc (May 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> THIS RAINBOW TEXT GENERATOR IS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*And it makes quoting posts a bitch too! *


----------



## Jealousy (May 16, 2009)

I'm no compute major, but this has to put a ton of unnecessary stain on the servers. Am I wrong?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 16, 2009)

I'm no graphics design major, but I think that rainbow text is ugly as shit.  The same goes for just about every other possible application of rainbows except when drawing rainbows in the sky.


----------



## Jealousy (May 16, 2009)

Well yeah, however that has been said a dozen times already.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm no graphics design major, but I think that rainbow text is ugly as shit.  The same goes for just about every other possible application of rainbows except when drawing rainbows in the sky.



I'm no nun, but I think that your use of foul language is in bad taste and not called for.  The same goes for just about every other possible dirty word you did not use in your post.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm no nun, but I think that your use of foul language is in bad taste and not called for.  The same goes for just about every other possible dirty word you did not use in your post.



I'm no Horatio Caine, but I think your blatant uncoolness just puts everyone off. The same goes for if you'd tried to crack down on premarital sex and not saying grace before dinner.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm no graphics design major, but I think that rainbow text is ugly as shit.


It /is/ ugly as shit. Even on par with design color theory, rainbow text does not fit into any design theory... anywhere. At all. And for a good reason.


----------



## WarMocK (May 16, 2009)

People using rainbow text will be painted green and wedded to an onion.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 16, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> People using rainbow text will be painted green and wedded to an onion.


*A RAINBOW onion?!*


----------



## WarMocK (May 16, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> *A RAINBOW onion?!*


Sure ... :B


----------

